# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  دليل التقويم والاعتماد في مؤسسات التعليم العالي

## امل

دليل التقويم والاعتماد في مؤسسات التعليم العالي بمصر: 

نسخة مضغوطة و pdf

----------


## محمد سلام2

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
الف شكر

----------


## Howba

> دليل التقويم والاعتماد في مؤسسات التعليم العالي بمصر: 
> 
> نسخة مضغوطة و pdf


 
اين الملف من فضلكم

----------


## Howba

اين الملف من فضلكم

----------


## aeazabs

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## دكتور أنور لبن

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الموضوعات الهامة

----------


## rykiou

???????????????

----------


## الاحبة بودي وحودة

بحثت عن الملف ولم اجده
اين الملف

----------


## محي الدين محمد

مشكووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررر

----------

